# Astros High Tech Cheating



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2020)

Signal stealing in baseball is as old as chewing tobacco but in the case of the Astros stealing technology was installed in cameras. There is not enough punishment for this. I think the WS title should be stripped from them. Many say no to that but an asterisk should be next to their name as champs.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes,  they are in damage control mode ..  and receiving  harsh punishment all around.   Not  going to dig out of this one for a long time.    

What were they thinking??


----------



## johndoe (Jan 14, 2020)

It's common practice to steal signs, but not by mechanical or electronic means according to the rules. Kind of a fuzzy rule where you can but sometimes you can't.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 25, 2020)

I condemn electronic cheating and obvious use of performance enhancing drugs.

And yet, I believe that Pete Rose should be in the Hall of Fame.  I felt this way even before SCOTUS gave its blessing to sports gambling.  There's was no evidence to indicate that his gambling ever impacted any team that he was associated with.  And there was obviously no evidence that he purposely gave less than 100%, like some college basketball players did in the 1950s with shaving points.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 12, 2020)

And now with the Astro’s crimes exposed, Pete Rose is  trying to get reinstated, arguing that what he did didnt affect any games.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 12, 2020)

I suppose I don't see the big deal; all the teams steal signals.   Besides, even if the batter knows a curve ball is coming, he has to have the ability to hit it.   Much ado about nothing, IMO.   More overpaid, spoiled athletes... boo hoo.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 12, 2020)

NO, No
Anytime a game is on national tv they put a camera in the bleachers in center field.  
The teams send their best sign stealing people inside the dugout, where there is a tv  to steal the sign from the catcher and/or any other information they can steal.

One more time: stealing sign has been part of baseball for a 100 years,
each team has sharp eyed players watching the signs of the opposition:
first base coach, third base coach...sign often come from a player inside the dugout who gets up and stretches...

There is a great deal of conversation occurring on the field between
players, it has to be by signs.  The signs are changed every two weeks or
so.

It is, will remain part of the game.  
Houston sort'a went whole hog, but you can bet other teams are in  the
bleachers with video cameras.  The manager, coachers watch the video
tape the next day trying to decipher the  other teams signs


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2020)

Re-instate Pete Rose he never *cheated* only gambled.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Re-instate Pete Rose he never *cheated* only gambled.


No! we only have his word that he never *bet for or against* teams that he was playing for or managing. 
Would you take the word of a compulsive gambler?


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> No! we only have his word that he never *bet for or against* teams that he was playing for or managing.
> Would you take the word of a compulsive gambler?


Pete Rose's word is good enough for me. He was not  good player but a great player. Would you take the words of GMs & managers that they have not been stealing signals since the game began? How about corked bats, tar bats, spit balls, shaved balls and let's not leave out STEROIDS!!


----------



## jerry old (Feb 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Pete Rose's word is good enough for me. He was not  good player but a great player. Would you take the words of GMs & managers that they have not been stealing signals since the game began? How about corked bats, tar bats, spit balls, shaved balls and let's not leave out STEROIDS!!


Hey, your talking about cheating that is against the rules, cheating is and will remain a part of baseball; anything to get a leg up on the other tears
is accepted.

If you get a chance read a bio of Pete Rose, not one that was ghost written for him.

Gambling is crossing the line.  Do you remember when gamblers had college players shaving point.  Alex Karas and Paul Horning got a year
off for gambling.  
Gambling sooner or later is going to involve you with unsavory characters: mob people.  
Remember the Black Socks (1918 or 19) almost killed baseball.
Babe Ruth saved baseball, got the fans returning to stadiums.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 18, 2020)

Vegas is giving odds now 02/18/20 that 83 Astros players will be hit by pitches this coming year. The great American past time.


----------



## oldman (Feb 19, 2020)

Astros——-Penalties imposed are ridiculous. The Commissioner did nothing to improve baseball’s image to the public.

Pete Rose——Got what he deserved and agreed to. Now, he wants To go back on his word. Typical of a cheater. What Pete did to Ray Fosse in a stupid All Star Game was uncalled for and unnecessary. But, don’t worry. Someday, Pete “the Cheat” will get into the Hall, posthumously.
Pete’s words to Roy Firestone on ESPN after the incident says a lot about Rose’s character. “When you hear the train coming, maybe you should get off the tracks.”

Over the years, hundreds of players have cheated in one way or another while playing professional baseball. Gaylord Perry, best spitball, greaseball pitcher in the game, Sosa, McGwire, Bonds and Canseco all on steroids to hit home runs. Albert Bell & Kevin Gross both disappointed me being an Indians-Phillies fan. Then there is also the famous 1919 Chicago White Sox  (Black Sox) scandal.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 20, 2020)

High tech cheating to low tech criminal retaliation.

Astros manager fears physical retaliation on field

https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...rges-mlb-protect-astros-beanballs-retaliation

Never understood how many seem to accept the throwing of a rock like object at person who has about a second to react as not being a form of criminal assault. No honor chin music as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## oldman (Feb 20, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> High tech cheating to low tech criminal retaliation.
> 
> Astros manager fears physical retaliation on field
> 
> ...


Law enforcement has been very reluctant to get involved in sports related assaults like throwing at someone. In hockey, there have been charges filed and prosecuted. Even some hits in football could be considered as an assault, but if that were so, too many complaints being filed could tie up the courts for years with creating a giant backlog of cases. 

There are rules in baseball for "intentionally" throwing at a batter. Besides ejection, (in pros), there is usually a fine and suspension that also goes with it. Under NCAA rules, the penalty goes up depending on the number of times the rule is violated by the same pitcher during the same season, but as an example, if in the umpire's judgement, a pitcher intentionally threw at a hitter, he would be ejected and miss the next four games. After that, the number of games missed would increase and even could get to the point where the pitcher could be dismissed for the remainder of the season. And, even if he doesn't get to serve his number of games suspension due to the season being over, that unless he is a senior, the penalty would carry over into the next season.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2020)

Not that interested in baseball myself,  and have never followed the Astros,   but this  cheating sandal is all over the local news,  and it has really taken on a serious note.
Not only death threats to the players on the team! ..  but their families!   ... one of  the players is very worried about his newborn twins.  

I can't imagine the daily life of any of them right now.  ....

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/te...s-are-saying-about-death-threats-15074988.php


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 3, 2020)

From the boys of summer to the thugs of spring.

6 Astros players hit by pitches in 3 games.

https://www.totalprosports.com/2020...itches-in-three-spring-training-games-videos/

This is 2020 not 2017. These "pitchers"/thugs are hypocritical. If stealing signs with tech is cheating how is throwing a hard projectile at a player with little to NO time to get out of the way not cheating. How is criminal behavior more "honorable" than sign stealing. How is physically injuring a player even it be a bruise(which is assault the real world) 'fair'.


----------

